# I got mine......



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

From wal-mart of all places. OLY arms AR-15. Shot a clip through it today and I love it ! I don't know why I waited so long to get one...., but someone is gonna have a hard time getting it away from me.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Felt the same way when I got mine. Love it. My 5yo shot a deer with it this past weekend. Best upgrade you can do is put a match grade trigger in it. It made a world of difference.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What price range are those?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

620 after taxes


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Never hurts to have 1, 2, 3, or 4 of em laying around!!!! Now start stocking up on ammo!!!


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

620 after taxes is a good deal! Now mags accessories and ammo are gonna eat up your pocket book though..


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I got the CMMG .22 LR conversion kit for it. now I can shoot it for a while and it not cost near as much. I got it off the "cheaper than dirt" web sight. I went with the stainless version with three clips. it cost me 220, but it will pay for itself over time. Now I just gotta find a raised rail to put on it to get the scope up off the rail, and put the iron sights on and try to figuer out how to use both with out having to take the scope off. I'm thinking over/under scope mounts. hope it works....


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Great purchase, I have a .22 upper for mine too, shoot it way more than I do .223 and 556. Its just too expensive to shoot "real" ammo!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice!


----------

